# The Springs VS Arabian Ranches (Agents and location)



## uknewguy75 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Ok so age old question: Springs Vs The ranches?? Have lived in Dubai before but been away for a couple of years now. Things I need to get up to speed on are:

1: Average DEWA cost for a 3 bed in each area?
2: Best for family and social groups with little ones
3: Best Agents? Any tips would be great!
4: Best for driving in and out 

Sorry I am sure that this will have been asked a million times before but any upto date info would be welcome. Due back out in a few weeks

Thanks all


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

uknewguy75 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Ok so age old question: Springs Vs The ranches?? Have lived in Dubai before but been away for a couple of years now. Things I need to get up to speed on are:
> 
> ...


Also, consider Arabian Ranches 2, as they have good 3 bed villas which are much newer and facilities are better. They have great pools for kids too.

Springs are getting really old and most villas I've seen require complete renovation which landlords are not willing to do. But it shows in price as you can get 2 bed villas for 95K there.

Driving, never had any issues with Arabian Ranches 2.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Agree with Kostik ...... AR 2 is a good option at the moment. 

Lots of villas have just been released to owners and therefore the rental market is very competitive. Plenty of 3/4 bed villas at sensible prices. 

DEWA for us, lowest is 1300 per month highest 3000 this is for a 4 bed Villa in AR2. We have a garden with auto watering so this keeps the water bill fairly high. 

The villas are very modern and we have certainly had no issues of note. 

Very good facilities here, pools and play areas for the kids in each part of the community, good shopping area with all the essentials/restaurants that you can either walk to or 2 min car ride (depending where you are sited), Primary School here as well although we don't have kids so have no idea what its like. Fitness First gym. 

As for Agents, we used *House Hunters* who were excellent, they don't thrive on BS, they listened to what we wanted and found us what we wanted and were extremely helpful in the whole process of us moving over. 

Easy access from the D63 in and out, the new access road opening soon will give access straight in to the top part of AR2. 

All in all a nice place to live, we have just renewed for another year !


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Agree with Kostik ...... AR 2 is a good option at the moment.
> 
> Lots of villas have just been released to owners and therefore the rental market is very competitive. Plenty of 3/4 bed villas at sensible prices.
> 
> ...


My daughter is in that primary school is it's average to be honest. Have lots of issues with it and many parents are leaving for Jebel Ali, which is not much better in my opinion.

Everything else, fully agree. I've been to many parts of Springs, it just feels very old...


----------



## uknewguy75 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for this, AR would be great and AR2 is worth a look. Its got to be a 3 bed. Good to know about your Dewa costs UKMS as thats kind of what I had in the budget. Thanks kostik schools will be the next on the hit list, should be back in Dubai in two weeks


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

uknewguy75 said:


> Thanks for this, AR would be great and AR2 is worth a look. Its got to be a 3 bed. Good to know about your Dewa costs UKMS as thats kind of what I had in the budget. Thanks kostik schools will be the next on the hit list, should be back in Dubai in two weeks


There are plenty of 3 beds in Palma and Casa communities, that said when we moved last year there was very little difference in cost between 3 and 4, having the 4 gave us a little more living space. We researched and viewed AR1 and AR2 to death, much the same as Kostik mentions for Springs we found many properties a little tired and in need of work in AR1.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I recommend House Hunters too. 

Springs is comparable to Al Reem in the Arabian Ranches (not to other parts of Arabian Ranches 1). So really depends on the budget, as there is a big difference in rents between the Al Reem area (which is similar to the Springs rents) and rest of AR1 and AR2.

Commuting from AR will see you driving at least 15 minutes for everything - be prepared to clock a lot of KMs. Springs is "closer" to SZR, but really depends on where you are looking to commute. Trafic out of AR is fine, but getting to SZR in the mornings is a pain as both Umm Suqeim road and Hessa Street are full of Sharjah traffic, while taking the Al Ain road exit in the morning is a nightmare.


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

In my experience with AR1 there is a huge difference (commute-wise) in where within the community you are based. To get to my friend's house requires driving over 25 speed bumps from the MBZ entrance, or 28 from the Umm Suqeim entrance. It may sound silly, but depending on what car you're driving and how much you care about comfort/your suspension - those speed bumps make a big difference as far as time is concerned.


----------

